
Whatfactors determine price of crypto currency? - jainankit9
Lately we have witnessed a lot of hike in Bitcoins. There are other crypto currencies too which are competing in this race. So what exactly fuels these currencies, what are the factors which  decides the price of these currencies?
======
jki275
Fear and Greed.

------
cryptopay
We have published an article that generally explains the pricing equation of a
Bitcoin. Take a look: [https://blog.cryptopay.me/who-really-affects-bitcoin-
exchang...](https://blog.cryptopay.me/who-really-affects-bitcoin-exchange-
rate/)

